# Music to ride by?



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

There are web sites that will list dressage music for people wanting to do a Free Style and they say the beat and if good for walk trot or canter.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

If you know your horse's approximate bpm for each gait, you can use jog.fm to find songs to match the gaits and make playlists in another app (I use spotify). This site is for running/working out but I find it has a much wider selection of songs to use, and unlike other sites you can listen to clips of the songs to see if they would match your horse well. Equimusic is another one but like I said, more limited and not as easy to search.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't know that Woodhaven! Thanks!

This one is ridiculously expensive - they'll send you two CDs for the low low price of 200$ Ready-To-Ride Dressage Freestyle CDs

But this one is really neat. It explains how to find the beats per minute for your horse's gaits and then provides a repertoire of songs that have the correct beat. They don't actually sell the songs, but you can get them on itunes or something pretty cheap. I might just put a routine together!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NavigatorsMom said:


> If you know your horse's approximate bpm for each gait, you can use jog.fm to find songs to match the gaits and make playlists in another app (I use spotify). This site is for running/working out but I find it has a much wider selection of songs to use, and unlike other sites you can listen to clips of the songs to see if they would match your horse well. Equimusic is another one but like I said, more limited and not as easy to search.


Checking out jog.fm now! Thanks!


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

I do! I have a "mellow mix" (CCR, Taylor Swift, Sublime) and a higher octane mix (Queen, Kanye, 50 cent) I had someone put them together for me.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I belly dance and have an Arab.................so middle eastern music is what I ride to!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I listen to a mix of all sorts of things when I ride, since i usually ride by myself. I like peppy tunes to move out too. Classic rock, modern rock, some country. And since its hunting season I make sure to sing at the top of my lungs so everyone knows I'm there.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

(to the trot) Row, row, row, your boat.....


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

AC/DC rules my short works. Runs, hard stops, turns. 

Mariachi if I'm within hearing of the barns or trailers.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I actually listen to podcasts almost exclusively! Sometimes audio books. Almost never music. Both while running and riding.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't ridden to music, since last time I showed free style reining.
When I ride, the quiet and sound of my horse's feet, or the sound of nature, is my /music'
Far as songs I used that worked well for free style reining
Gypsies tramps and thieves , by Cher
Of course, a song often used, 'The devil went down to Georgia
I rode to Painted Black, by the Rolling Stones
Mountain Music worked great, for spins esp!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> I actually listen to podcasts almost exclusively! Sometimes audio books. Almost never music. Both while running and riding.


That's a great idea Jan, but I'm not talking about using earphones. My plan is to set up a little CD player / Ipod station by the barn so we can go through our drills to music! I wouldn't want to shut out exterior sounds because Kodak can spook so it's best if I'm hearing what she's hearing! I hope the neighbors like my tunes!

Have discovered a violinist called Vanessa Mae who has some really rocking takes on classics! Her Contradanza (



) and Red Hot (



) should work well at the trot. I may just take out my laptop and dry it to see if the beat is right. I have a few selections for walk and cooldown. No idea what to use for cantering yet. I do prefer instrumentals because they allow me to focus on rhythm more.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

East coast fiddle music is often good to ride to. I also like instrumental band music.
When I am getting a free style together, I do a video of my horse, walk trot, canter then play the video and music when in the house and see what music matches each gait.
I also will use a metronome to establish the no of beats for walk trot canter and then check the BPM on some music

they say to put a white polo on one leg and it makes it easier to figure out the BPM for the horse. I do a lot of this from the video as I am working alone and can see how the horse is moving when watching.

It's a lot of fun putting together a free style.

You could also graduate to a Pas de Deux with your daughter and Harley.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorena McKinnitt -Marco Polo (instrumental)
-Night Ride Across the Caucuses (vocal)
Vanessa Mae – Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (instrumental)
Since you already enjoy her:




Smetana – The Moldau
Ernesto Lecuona "Malaguena" from Suite Espagnol No.6 Cairo Opera Orchestra
Bizet -Toreador Song (great for practicing lead changes!)

There used to be someone at the top of the mountain that would play a Native American Flute every night in the summer that I could hear when I was riding. Then he moved I think, because I haven’t heard it since. So I had to buy my own NA type music.

-Nahoma
-Ly-O-Lay Ale Loya (The counterclock wise circle dance)
-Yeha Noha 
-Enigma- Return to Innocence


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I listen to a little bit of everything. Really depends on the mood!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh in that case I think Kodak really wants to listen to alternative rock. :lol:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

@AcadianartistI love Vanessa may. Check out Lindsey Stirling too if you haven't already.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know you don't like pop, but for some reason Katy Perry's 'This Is How We Do' helps me & Redz when we are going up to jumps. If I sing/hum it, it helps us both LOL.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Oh in that case I think Kodak really wants to listen to alternative rock. :lol:


LOL... Maybe I should just play this:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> I know you don't like pop, but for some reason Katy Perry's 'This Is How We Do' helps me & Redz when we are going up to jumps. If I sing/hum it, it helps us both LOL.


I agree, Katy Perry has some good beats. My daughter likes her. That doesn't necessarily make me happy.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know if you have a Thrift Shop in your area but I have gotten some very good CD's that way. There is often a very good selection of music, I usually look for instrumental and the Big Bands, or Marching Bands are good to listen to and ride to.

If you find some pieces that you like, you can load them into your computer, several different ones and burn a CD for riding to.


----------

